# Brand New Mom and Member!



## 1stbaby38

Hello there. I am about 5 weeks along now with my first child at 38. Any good advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## prideNJoy

Congrats!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## MommytoAudrey

im new here too! congradulatios!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy :). My advice: enjoy it! :D


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome! I hope everything continues to go smoothly, congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

